# Looking for parts for 36 rollfast v70  / v200 rack /tank



## Night cruiser (May 11, 2015)

Hi there I know it's a long shot but if anybody has it its thecabe. Looking for parts for a 35-36 rollfast not really sure if the frame is rollfast v-70 or v-200 custom  looking for (rack ,tank , toolbox seat , front struts , wheel set -pretty much a whole bike . Just love this frame so had to pick it up. Anything helps    frame pictured below


----------



## sm2501 (May 12, 2015)

Here's a V20...V200 wanna be. I also have a set of reproduction struts. Needs a few things to be completed. Some scratches, but would finish up pretty nicely.


----------



## sm2501 (May 12, 2015)

Here's a V70. Original paint except for the rack looks like it has been oversprayed.


----------

